# Mini theater/gamaing room: Wanna see your DIY cabnit builds



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

So I am looking at some kits HERE

I have narrowed it down to:The Madisound Speaker Store

and:
The Madisound Speaker Store

Anyone have any other DIY cabinet builds with your crossovers and choice of speakers. I would love to see your 'Choice' decisions. Only looking to fill a 9x10' area so 5-6" woofers is plenty. 

Thanks for the PICS and LINKS 

Jesse


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been eyeing that Zaph set for a long time now... I just don't have a spot to use them in the house...


----------



## rich20730 (Feb 13, 2012)

I built these two kits:

Zaph Revelator Towers:
The Madisound Speaker Store

Link to my build thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...reo-integrity-ht18-infinite-baffle-build.html

Zaph Za5.2 w/ Cabinets
The Madisound Speaker Store



















The Revelator towers are top notch and well worth the money if it's in your budget, but I have also heard great things about the SR71's. I bought the Za5's with the intention of using them for surrounds. I'm currently using just one as a center channel until I get a chance to build a dedicated center. - Very nice performance for the price.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am using the Dayton Audio BR-1 speaker kit. They sound very good, especially for the price


----------

